# How to Remove 03 Jetta Hazard Switch?



## tdurden55 (Nov 16, 2007)

So I too have been aflicted with the clicking relay, I want to try to replace the relay before anything else, but im not sure how best to get the switch out without shredding the dash. Does anyone have relay/switch pics or good steps of how to remove.
Thanks!


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: How to Remove 03 Jetta Hazard Switch? (tdurden55)*

Carefully pry on the sides with a flat head screwdriver


----------



## jrayo (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: How to Remove 03 Jetta Hazard Switch? (tdurden55)*

i put it a new hazard switch it did not fix the problem.
removing hazard sw:
-take out radio and cup holder tray. push out switch from inside.
-or-
-pry switch from front, the button popped out on mine. grasp switch body with pliers and pull out. re-attach button on switch body.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How to Remove 03 Jetta Hazard Switch? (tdurden55)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jcarncross (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: How to Remove 03 Jetta Hazard Switch? (tdurden55)*

I had the same problem for about 4 years. I got sick of hearing it and decided to see if I could fix it.
I took off the stearing wheel and opened the turn signal switch box. 
My issue was that a greasy, waxy substance had collected inside the switch box. I don't know if this was intended as a lubricant for the switch, but what had happened was the following:
The lubricant had collected copper dust due to friction from the regular operation of the switch. The motion of the switch had piled the **** up between the contacts which subsequently caused a small electrical bridge. Depending on temperature, the **** would expand or contract which, I am guessing, aligned the molecules of copper into an electrical connection. The connection did not pass enough electricity to light the bulbs, just trip the relay. 
I cleaned the contacts in the switch box with q-tips and rubbing alcohol, re-assembled the box, and stearing wheel. I haven't had the problem since.
The hardest part of this process was removing the horn/airbag module. THere is a spring catch on each side of the steering wheel that has to be released with a screwdriver via two small holes in the back of the stearing wheel.
I would suggest a 3rd party Chiltons style book for good instructions on how to take the stearing wheel off.
The switch box was difficult to take apart because of all of the catch-latch style tabs that hold the lid on. Several jewlers screwdrivers and some patience seemed to do the trick.
Hope this helps
Jason


----------

